# Slacker Chic



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

OK, ladies...I want to solicit your opinion. I will admit up front that I am a bit conservative in my look and style. I have never been one to try and follow the latest fashion trends (clothes, haircut, etc) and have always stuck with the advice to never confuse fad with fashion. 
With my disclaimer in place, I want to know your opinions on the most prevalent look that I see for men today that I have heard termed as Slacker Chic. You know, the haven't-shaved-in-a-few-days-and-my-hair-hasn't-really-been-combed-in-a-while-and-I'm-too-cool-to-really-be-concerned-with-my-appearance look. Every single commercial on TV, print ads and the public in general seems to be saturated with this look. It drives me crazy! I know that it shouldn't but I actually find myself yelling at the TV telling the object of my scorn to "Shave and run a comb through your hair". It especially irks me when the guy in question doesn't even have an evenly spread beard and it looks patchy and scraggly. Yet he puts on his Coldplay wool cap (in 98 degree weather) and thinks that he is the coolest thing since sliced bread. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm not talking about the I-don't-have-to-work-this-weekend-so-I-don't-want-to-shave look that will go away on Monday morning. I'm talking about the look that is supposed to look like you do not care what you look like but you actually spent 2 hours making sure that your beard is just the right length (amazing how the same guy never really grows a full beard...must be trimming and working to keep that non-effort look) and that your hair is in just the right haphazard place. 
Opinions please.

P.S. Sorry for the rant, just curious if this look is really attractive to women.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

styles come and go

remember the Miami Vice look? they actually sold razors that would leave the scruffy look


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> styles come and go
> 
> remember the Miami Vice look? they actually sold razors that would leave the scruffy look


I just don't remember the Miami Vice look lasting this long and being so pervasive. The Slacker Chic look seems to have taken on an air of legitimate fashion and not just a passing fad IMHO. The Miami Vice look also seemed to have a juvenile, tongue in cheek kind of feel to it.

Anyway....


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well you also have the grunge look in the early 90's
the alternative punk look to an extent from the early 80's
the Miami Vice look from the mid 80's
the emo look from a few years ago

etc etc

even bell bottoms had their comebacks


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

I love keeping my hair nice! I have ever since I can remember. I use the best products and buy them online at a discounted price. 

I love to dress nice. However, it's been many years since I've boughten any new clothes. I told my husband I'd like a new wardrobe, but with school coming up with the 2 kids I have to put my own clothes shopping on hold.

I do not wear makeup very often. I do buy nice brands, but they are 4-5 years old. My foundation actually had mold in it and I haven't gotten around to buying more.

I do my best to stay thin with the best of my ability. I'm disabled, so my activity is at a minimum.

I do all this for myself. My own self esteem. When I was a runner I had a ton of confidence. I was very thin and toned with long blonde hair.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I like this slacker chic look... because it then makes us frazzled moms look cool! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I think who am I to judge how others choose to look. It's their life not mine.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband is clean cut  That's what I like and I'm happy he is.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

All I know is I find "skinny jeans" on men simply repulsive, lol...they make the men look like little boyz


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Do you mean like:
> 
> because...Yeah. I personally love it.


Yep. That's the look. If you don't mind me asking, do you consider yourself a younger person (say <30)? Just trying to see if this is a generational thing.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

notperfectanymore said:


> All I know is I find "skinny jeans" on men simply repulsive, lol...they make the men look like little boyz


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I like the first guy - I think he's cute. 

I like a man to look like a man. I don't mind a bit of scruff and scraggle. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

NC State radio WKNC 88.1 has a 90's grunge program called "The Flannel Solution".

OP you're also talking about some of the hipster look too and those people all need to die in a fire. 

You know who else? Tom Ford. Anyone can go buy a cheap suit two sizes too small. That's not fashion.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ew, facial hair is NOT cute to me. lol.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I think its alright so long as its trimmed ... but like another poster.. I prefer my man clean cut! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I used to love it. But now, no. Hubs has a very 'rockabilly' look when we actually dress. I love it.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Ew, facial hair is NOT cute to me. lol.


I LOVE facial hair, but it MUST BE kept neat, closely trimmed, etc. and if you have some grey in there....YUM! :smthumbup:

It was actually my GF's that pointed out years ago, I never dated a man without facial hair, lol

To get a good visual, think Sam Elliott in Mask.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> OP you're also talking about some of the hipster look too and those people all need to die in a fire.


:rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Did you see my post on my husband's shirts? I'd trade hipster for ugly embroidered weirdness any day! And Hubs is into art and got job in advertising. Why oh why can't he dress like it. His facial hair I love though. I love everything when he's naked, just wish I could burn the shirts!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

notperfectanymore said:


> I LOVE facial hair, but it MUST BE kept neat, closely trimmed, etc. and if you have some grey in there....YUM! :smthumbup:
> 
> It was actually my GF's that pointed out years ago, I never dated a man without facial hair, lol
> 
> To get a good visual, think Sam Elliott in Mask.


I thought I was the only one who liked gray hair... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I have a soft spot for a bit of gray peeking through facial hair too. Not into the 'hipster' look though. I guess I'd be more drawn to laid-back/slightly scruffy than clean-cut but it really depends on the person and how they wear it. The guys I dug before meeting my husband (and I was young) were more laid-back with their look than clean cut. hmm but I guess it's more about the persona I was probably attracted to. Then I met hubs and he was clean cut but had this way about him that I couldn't resist. He's been through moments of facial hair and longer hair, which I liked... but I like him clean cut too. I just like him, period.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'll admit I do also like when a man is clean-cut but you can tell where his facial hair would be...the shade on his skin even though he's smoothly shaved. Whatever that's called?! Ladies, I can't be alone in this?


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Yep. That's the look. If you don't mind me asking, do you consider yourself a younger person (say <30)? Just trying to see if this is a generational thing.


I am 25, and I hate that look.

I have never heard it called "slacker chic" those, are hipsters. The general subculture of them are incredibly smug, empty headed know it alls that prance around pretending to be up with what is going on in the world, are overly "insightful" and "deep" and in general gigantic hypocrites. They listen to terrible music, and like horrid pointless things just to feel original.

its like mall goth mentality crossed with grunge crossed with hippy.

and I freaking hate skinny jeans and beanies! ugh! and this is coming from someone who drools over men in skirts and guyliner lol.

I just can't stand it, and any hipster I've met drives me up a wall farther than any self absorbed mall goth depressed about the Mercedes mommy and daddy bought them.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol clucas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Do you mean like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me, those guys look like they reek of stale cigs (American spirit brand) and Jim beam. And they look like their home decor consists of a laminate wood coffee table with a Blown glass bong as the centerpiece. They actually look like every guy I went to college with that were kinda fun to hang with....but that just didn't ever seem to graduate.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Looking at the pics again, the guy with the bike looks like a real doosey. How does he expect to take his lady out on a date?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> To me, those guys look like they reek of stale cigs (American spirit brand) and Jim beam. And they look like their home decor consists of a laminate wood coffee table with a Blown glass bong as the centerpiece. They actually look like every guy I went to college with that were kinda fun to hang with....but that just didn't ever seem to graduate.


:rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> I am 25, and I hate that look.
> 
> I have never heard it called "slacker chic" those, are hipsters. The general subculture of them are incredibly smug, empty headed know it alls that prance around pretending to be up with what is going on in the world, are overly "insightful" and "deep" and in general gigantic hypocrites. They listen to terrible music, and like horrid pointless things just to feel original.
> 
> ...


LMFAO! (And I'm not talking about the music group...)


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I have my own style, it's call Slacker Prick.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My stbxw liked me clean shaven and grey dyed out of my head. My GF likes me with stubble (Day 2, please) and a touch of grey on the sides. My point? You can't please all people all the time.

And I haven't brushed my hair in about 2 years. The tousled "just out of the shower" look seems acceptable. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm 40 and I love that look. Probably cause I grew up with the grunge look of the 90s. Ethan Hawke in Reality Bites. Mmmmm.

I don't like men who look too neat. It's girly.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Americans wear camo to be noticed, which is strange.


----------



## ilovedyouforever (Aug 6, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Yep. That's the look. If you don't mind me asking, do you consider yourself a younger person (say <30)? Just trying to see if this is a generational thing.


I love that look!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I like the look. I'm almost mid 30's, and I like guys with hats and tats and gaged ears. 

Messy hair...there is a difference between "I'm too lazy to shower" and "I'm too school for cool" 

A side note, my husband has had salt and pepper hair since he was 12. He does shave, but not to often. 

If its been a month or so, he looks like wolverine....just the facial hair. I love it I think it feels good.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband looks best clean shaven. Scruffy is gross and unkempt to me. Not to long ago, he started to let his appearance go too much. We discussed it and had some arguments...now there are no more track pants in public or hair that needs cutting. I try to look very nice for my husband and I expect him to make an effort.


----------

